# [install] livecd con kernel personalizzato

## croot

è una domanda banale, ma posso prendere un'iso di un cd e cambiargli il kernel con un kernel personalizzato ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *croot wrote:*   

> è una domanda banale, ma posso prendere un'iso di un cd e cambiargli il kernel con un kernel personalizzato ?

 

In che senso? Come a fatto lynax con il kernel per avere il reiser4?

----------

## croot

eh non ho letto quel 3d, in sostanza io dicevo: prendo un livecd, estraggo l'iso, la monto, faccio una copia dell'iso montato, vado a cercare il kernel di boot, lo sostituisco con un kernel personalizzato, ricreo l'iso, la masterizzo. Puo' funzare ?

----------

## grentis

Direi di si...

forse l'unica accortezza necessaria è il mantenere lo stesso nome del kernel che cambi...in caso ci fossero tool automatici

Per il resto non dovrebbe avere problemi

----------

